# Harlequin ducks



## Delta County Hunter (Jan 1, 2005)

Thought this might be a good question for the fanatics who are viewing this site in March. Anyway, has anybody ever shot or heard of anyone shooting a harlequin on the Great Lakes? Two years ago I took an odd looking duck on Little BayDe Noc. It was traveling with 3 goldeneyes. I thought it was a female bufflehead. However, it was quite a bit bigger than a buff and somewhat of a rust color. It had the round white patch on the head and also white around the bill. I thought it might be a half breed until I inspected it further and concluded with 90% certainty that it was a female harlequin. I took it on the 14th of November because I remember bringing it to hunting camp where it was uncerimoniously grilled. I had my memory jostled the other day in a bookstore when I was looking at some real nice color photos of waterfowl. So anyway, very unusual, but I am now 100% certain what it was. 
Lastly, looking at Michigan regs didn't clear up whether or not you can even take one in Michigan. I know you can take them on either coast.


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

it's too bad you didn't have a pic, 

but by your description, it sounds more like an immature goldeneye than a harley.

A hen or immature Harley look most similar in size and appearance to a hen buffy.

he'd probably still have some white on the neck and a spot or beginnings of the distinct white marking BEHIND the eye.

so when you consider that Harley's are coastal by nature, getting one here would be extremely rare, that your bird was flying with other goldeneyes, that it was rust colored, larger than a buffy and "_it had the white patch_" (but not noting that the white patch was preculiar becuase it was BEHIND the eye and not infront (like goldeneyes)... sounds more likely to me that it was a immature 'eye.

do you remember what color the feet were?


----------



## Dahmer (Jan 22, 2007)

It could be a old squaw immature drake or a hen. There about the same size.


----------



## waterfowlhunter83 (Aug 10, 2005)

I have seen harlequins only two times...one was in March one year downtown Grand Rapids on the Grand, while I was doing some steelhead fishing...it was a pair (hen and drake) and the other time was in the early spring while brown trout fishing on Holland pier...there was a flock of 6 or 7. I have never seen one while out hunting...though I am sure all of us would like a crack at one. They are a very pretty bird all plumged out!!!


Chad


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

There were 3 or 4 Harlequins on the St Clair river a few months ago.
Near the bridges and also down by the YMCA.
The Blue Water Audubon members saw them.


----------



## ZeDog (Dec 10, 2003)

The decoy carver forum has som great pictures of Harlequins by keith Mueller.

I have not posted enough so I cannot post the link

decoycarvingforum.com and it is under beginers carving


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

http://decoycarvingforum.com/6/ubb.x

There ya go!


----------



## Big Ches (Mar 22, 2005)

A buddy of mine's Dad shot one on Lake Michigan 2 years ago...fully plumed drake....Has it mounted in his crib...


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Keep watching this thread, because I could swear someone a year or two back got one or more on Saginaw Bay. Might be dreaming, but I sure thought I remembered it. Personally I've never seen one in the wild, only in a zoo.


----------



## Shlwego (Sep 13, 2006)

just ducky said:


> Keep watching this thread, because I could swear someone a year or two back got one or more on Saginaw Bay. Might be dreaming, but I sure thought I remembered it. Personally I've never seen one in the wild, only in a zoo.


I thought I remembered that too. Kevlar's avatar is a Harlequin...... Coincidence? Hmmmm..... Ever get one Kev?


----------



## flockshot (Feb 23, 2007)

we did see alot of old squaws this year on erie...i could have been one of them...the juvis look like alot of different birds from afar..i have only seen one harli and it was in the early early spring.


----------



## franky (Apr 14, 2004)

Down at Bass Pro theres a duck in one of the little streams and the duck is still alive, and I'm not sure what kind of duck it iss but it is a sweet looking little duck, anybody know what kind it is, or has anybody seen it?


----------



## sean (May 7, 2002)

franky said:


> Down at Bass Pro theres a duck in one of the little streams and the duck is still alive, and I'm not sure what kind of duck it iss but it is a sweet looking little duck, anybody know what kind it is, or has anybody seen it?


I believe the duck at Bass Pro is a Muscovy. (spelling??)


----------



## sean (May 7, 2002)

Shlwego said:


> I thought I remembered that too. Kevlar's avatar is a Harlequin...... Coincidence? Hmmmm..... Ever get one Kev?



Kev has never shot a Harly, but Im sure he's dreamed of shooting one a few times.


----------



## franky (Apr 14, 2004)

sean said:


> I believe the duck at Bass Pro is a Muscovy. (spelling??)


I looked it up and i do believe it is a baikal teal, this is what I seen anyway, their may be a muscovy there as well.


----------



## Big Daddy Benelli (Dec 13, 2004)

The Duck at Bass Pro is an Asian cousin of the Wood Duck, the name escapes me right now... Oh yeh... Mandrians (sp?) Who's Your Daddy!! Anyway about the Harely's immature one's have been taken on LSC.. I doubled on a pair (HEN mature and Drake immature) 2yrs ago.. Their in my poto gallery... See if your Duck looked like either of them...


----------



## SafetyMan (Apr 13, 2001)

Don't know myself what bird is at BPS, but here are a few pics:

*Baikal Teal*









*Muscovy Duck*









*Mandarin Duck*


----------



## Big Daddy Benelli (Dec 13, 2004)

I was CORECT!! Tell me what I've won!!:lol: :corkysm55 :evilsmile


----------



## franky (Apr 14, 2004)

CONGRATS, you've won the right to give me 6 dozen hardcore goose and duck decoys:evil:


----------



## sean (May 7, 2002)

MUSCOVY? :lol: :lol: What an idiot! No, thats not the duck I seen at Bass Pro, but I do see them alot at the local farm. I think I may have been way off, that mandarin duck is just a little bit prettier than that muscovy.:lol:


----------



## SafetyMan (Apr 13, 2001)

Here's a link to some Lake Michigan Harli's

http://www.greatlakeswaterfowler.com/forums/showthread.php?p=44703#post44703


----------



## rocky324 (Mar 5, 2007)

The duck you seen at bass pro shop is called a Mandarin.Sweet duck to the eye .Butiful color.:chillin:


franky said:


> Down at Bass Pro theres a duck in one of the little streams and the duck is still alive, and I'm not sure what kind of duck it iss but it is a sweet looking little duck, anybody know what kind it is, or has anybody seen it?


----------

